# Classical Crossover



## slimusicproductions

Seemingly attracting a greater audience it is an interesting topic of discussion. What are people thoughts and views upon this genre bending mix. Notable examples include;

Bond - https://www.bondquartet.com/

Escala - https://www.escalamusic.com/

Sahara - https://saharamusic.co.uk/


----------

